# Зачем разучивают на баяне фуги Баха из ХТК?



## mikhailt (29 Июл 2015)

Здравствуйте. 
Я хотел бы задать несколько вопросов об одном аспекте звукоизвлечения на баяне. Не судите строго, пожалуйста.
 
Для начала Вопрос №1: Зачем в муз.училищах разучивают на баяне фуги Баха из ХТК? 
Понятно, что выборный баян позволяет сыграть любые фортепьянные ноты. Но ведь очевидно и то, что баян не позволяет динамически выделить одну (основную в определённый момент времени) тему относительно других тем фуги, идущих одновременно/параллельно. При исполнении на ф-но или клавесине есть возможность одновременно извлечь несколько звуков с разной динамикой(грубо - громкостью). Поэтому, при исполнении на ф-но отчётливо слышна перекличка/разговор между темами, когда одна тема ведёт, вторая в этот момент сопровождает, третья одновременно может вступить явно или наоборот исподволь, затем основная тема уступает...; где-то темы согласны между собой, где-то, наоборот, спорят, и т.д. 
При исполнении на баяне такого разговора между темами добиться нельзя, т.к. ведение меха даёт одинаковый поток воздуха на все клапана. Исполнение получается невыразительное. Получается не фуга, а как будто проекция фуги на плоскость общей динамики произведения. В результате идея фуги полностью теряется.
 
Что думают об этом преподаватели?
 
 
На самом деле, для меня вопрос стоит шире. Боюсь, что тема может потеряться, если в ней будет много вопросов, но я, всё-таки рискну, поскольку все вопросы именно вокруг этой особенности баяна - зависимости звука от меха.
 
Итак.
 
Вопрос №2 (вытекает из первого вопроса):
Есть ли смысл (в связи с первым вопросом) пытаться играть на баяне любую полифонию? 
Ведь кто-то же должен был задаваться таким вопросом?
 
Вопрос №3:
Есть ли смысл вообще пытаться играть фортепианные, клавесинные произведения на
баяне? Или исполнение этих произведений всегда будет блёклой поделкой, которая
позволяет сыграть фабулу произведения, но не способна передать собственно
музыку, со всеми нюансами, штрихами, либо искажает/упрощает её?
(Прошу не говорить про исполнение органных произведений - это отдельная тема, но там
тоже не всё однозначно.)
 
Вопрос №4:
Вопрос очень общий и, конечно дилетантский, но всё-равно задам. Хочется понять, как учитывают эту особенность баяна авторы, пишущие для него музыку. Что компенсирует отсутствие на баяне возможности динамически работать со звуками аккорда отдельно? 
Понимаю, что полного ответа на этот вопрос быть не может, но м.б. есть какие-то мысли, м.б. есть те, кто интересовался этим… 
 
Вопрос №5:
Вопрос о том же, но уже со стороны исполнителя на баяне.
Существуют ли приёмы, позволяющие хотя бы ограниченно, но играть одновременно несколько нот с разной динамикой, ну хотя бы две ноты? 
Что я сам знаю об этом или могу предположить:
- Можно использовать разный штрих - например, тему, которая должна звучать тише можно сыграть не легато, а портато. Это выделит мелодию, играемую легато, как основную.
- Иногда можно использовать факт, что человеческое ухо лучше слышит звуки скажем из 3 октавы, чем из 1-ой.
- Где-то можно использовать разницу звучания левой и правой клавиатур, особенно если есть регистры слева и справа, плюс сурдина. Но это только для двухголосья, и если позволяет контекст произведения. И, опять же, всё равно невозможно поменять соотношение тем динамически/плавно.
- Не индивидуальное исполнение: дует, трио, квартет… т.е. использование баяна как оркестрового инструмента.
 
Простите,что много текста. 
Хотелось бы услышать ваше мнение по любому из этих вопросов. Буду благодарен, если кто-то сможет
поделиться любыми полезными ссылками по теме. 
Заранее спасибо.
Михаил


----------



## vev (29 Июл 2015)

mikhailt (29.07.2015, 21:42) писал:


> При исполнении на ф-но или клавесине есть возможность одновременно извлечь несколько звуков с разной динамикой(грубо - громкостью).


Михаил, заранее прошу прощения за невежество, но КАК на клавесине возможно ЭТО сделать?! Сила звука на клавесине тонко не регулируется и о динамических оттенках там можно было только мечтать. Примерно тот же самый вопрос про орган. Там тоже все не так просто с динамикой. И что? Не играть фуги на органе?


----------



## realboyan (29 Июл 2015)

Есть такое понятие как штриховая техника и мкроструктурное интонирование. Можно выделить одновременно не один голос...


----------



## Katja (29 Июл 2015)

На баяне/аккордеоне можно выделить определённый голос. Вы сами частично ответили на вопрос, как это сделать. 
Не хочется вступать в долгие и нудные дискуссии, но мне кажется, что на баяне/аккордеоне это даже делается легче, чем на клавесине или органе... Но это моё личное мнение, я могу ошибаться.
Ещё хочу добавить, что многое зависит от исполнителя: кто-то на аккордеоне/баяне играет фуги Баха так, что слышно все голоса, а кто-то на рояле долбит так, что не понять, где тема, а где противосложение. 
У каждого инструмента есть свои преимущества и недостатки. У того же рояля звук ограничен и не поддаётся динамической регулировке после начала звука, но ничего, играют люди как-то


----------



## kep (29 Июл 2015)

mikhailt (29.07.2015, 21:42) писал:


> При исполнении на баяне такого разговора между темами добиться нельзя, т.к. ведение меха даёт одинаковый поток воздуха на все клапана.


 Если Вы хотите решить проблему в лоб - в Роландовских баянах кнопки чувствительны к нажатию, т.е. можно использовать и баянные и фортепианные выразительные средства в любой комбинации. Но технику придется существенно менять.


----------



## mikhailt (29 Июл 2015)

vev писал:


> Михаил, заранее прошу прощения за невежество, но КАК на клавесине возможно ЭТО сделать?! Сила звука на клавесине тонко не регулируется и о динамических оттенках там можно было только мечтать. Примерно тот же самый вопрос про орган. Там тоже все не так просто с динамикой. И что? Не играть фуги на органе?


Спасибо, vev. Конечно, Вы правы, у клавесина с динамикой сложно. Насчёт клавесина - это не Ваше невежество, а моё; когда писал вопросы - помнил, что Бах писал и для клавесина. 
Про орган - отдельный вопрос. 
Давайте, всё-же остановимся на сравнении именно с фортепиано, т.к. суть моих вопросов именно в различии с ф-но.


----------



## mikhailt (29 Июл 2015)

realboyan писал:


> Есть такое понятие как штриховая техника и мкроструктурное интонирование. Можно выделить одновременно не один голос...


Спасибо, попробую поискать, что есть по этим ключевым словам.


----------



## vev (29 Июл 2015)

*mikhailt*,

Михаил, а где же логика? Бах никогда не писал для ф-но в том виде, в котором оно есть сейчас. Соответственно для ХТК никогда им не использовалось ф-но. Так что же тогда обсуждать? Да, у каждого инструмента есть свои сильные и слабые стороны. Как правильно заметила Katja, на ф-но невозможно управлять звуком и его затуханием после нажатия клавиши, хотя и можно разные звуки брать с разной силой. У нас есть много других выразительных возможностей. Хочу также отметить, что многоголосных инструментов вообще не так много, пальцев одной руки хватит. Но ведь никто не критикует скрипку или флейту?


----------



## mikhailt (29 Июл 2015)

Katja/ писал:


> Ещё хочу добавить, что многое зависит от исполнителя: кто-то на аккордеоне/баяне играет фуги Баха так, что слышно все голоса, а кто-то на рояле долбит так, что не понять, где тема, а где противосложение.


Спасибо, Katja.

Может кто-нибудь поделиться ссылкой на хорошее исполнение фортепианной полифонии на баяне?


----------



## mikhailt (30 Июл 2015)

Цитата:


> Михаил, а где же логика? Бах никогда не писал для ф-но в том виде, в котором оно есть сейчас. Соответственно для ХТК
> никогда им не использовалось ф-но. Так что же тогда обсуждать?


Да, И.С. Бах не застал современное фортепиано. А логику я объясню. Я говорю о современном исполнении. Существуют разные редакции произведений Баха: Черни, Муджеллини,. .. Эти редакции учитывают особенности/возможности именно ф-но. Как изменились произведения Баха в этих редакциях - об этом, наверное, написано много. Но, современное гениальное исполнение на ф-но нам всем известно: Святослав Рихтер, Глен Гульд,. .. И конечно, используются возможности фортепиано, в том числе и в плане выделения характеров голосов в полифонии, разумеется.

Если я Вас правильно понял, то Вы считаете, что для баяна необходимы свои редакции Баха, учитывающие выразительные возможности баяна, либо, что при исполнении Баха на баяне нужно использовать исходные Баховские ноты?

Действительно, а какие редакции Баха используют современные баянисты?


Цитата:


> Да, у каждого инструмента есть свои сильные и слабые стороны. Как правильно заметила
> Katja, на ф-но невозможно управлять звуком и его затуханием после
> нажатия клавиши, хотя и можно разные звуки брать с разной силой. У нас
> есть много других выразительных возможностей. Хочу также отметить, что
> ...


Дело не в том, что баян может управлять звуком после нажатия на клавишу. Конечно может. Я нисколько не критикую ни баян, ни флейту.
Я хочу понять то, о чём пишу в своих вопросах - вопросах про одну из основных особенностей звукоизвлечения на баяне, с учётом того репертуара, который на нём исполняют.


----------



## Rinat_Djan (30 Июл 2015)

*mikhalit
*Попробую ответить на Ваши вопросы последовательно:
1. Можно много писать о пользе игры полифонии Баха, тем более литературы написано невероятное количество. Проблема в другом, не каждый педагог способен донести и объяснить ученику или студенту что же от него в результате требуется, уже не говоря о том, как этого результата достичь. Да и не всегда понятно, почему же надо именно так, а не по другому. И почему вот это конкретно исполнение лучше чем это. И все ответы на данные вопросы зависят от конкретного человека, который на эти вопросы отвечает.
Как Вы правильно заметили: ведение меха даёт одинаковый поток воздуха на все клапана. Думаю, что самый очевидный ответ будет звучать примерно так: при ведении меха надо добиваться неодинакового потока воздуха на все клапана. То есть не нужно забывать о том, что помимо меха есть клавиши, которые этот самый поток и направляют к голосам. И есть еще пальцы, которые на эти самые клавиши производят нажатие, давление, толчки (названий много, но все они по смыслу примерно одинаковы, и у каждой школы свои вариации по классификации и названиям); то есть тактильные ощущения и пальцевая артикуляция. И не надо забывать о таком понятии, как искусство меховедения.

2. К сожалению, вопрос об исполнении полифонии встает ребром не на стадии поисков решения выделения противопоставлений тем в фуге, а в дальнейшей целесообразности такой музыки в концертной деятельности. Опять же, все зависит от того какая у Вас конечная цель. Можно выделить 3 варианта направленности изучения полифонии (если больше - добавьте):
а) учебная направленность (полифония как учебно-проходящмй материал);
б) конкурсная направленность (в основном требуется ХТК Баха);
в) концертная направленность (вот здесь возникает вопрос: "А нужна ли вообще в концерте полифония на баяне, аккордеоне?" - и на него каждый отвечает уже сам. И полифонию чаще всего исполняют в концертах, на которых обкатывают конкурсную программу. В каком-то смысле замкнутый круг).

3 Знаете, клавесинная музыка очень даже хорошо звучит на нашем инструменте. Не знаю с чего Вы решили, что исполнение фортепианной и клавесинной музыки всегда будет блеклой подделкой. А вот с утверждением, что не каждый фортепианный композитор прозвучит на баяне и аккордеоне, трудно не согласиться. Хотя, это довольный сложный вопрос и больше дискуссионный. Но независимо от наших с Вами предпочтений и мыслей по этому поводу, мы все равно придем к 3 вариантам направленности изучения и исполнения клавирной музыки, как и в случае с полифонией. Только в концертной направленности уже не так остро встает вопрос о необходимости наличия данной музыки в репертуаре, выбора больше, да и ориентиры в исполнительстве найти можно.

4. Да никак композиторы этого не учитывают)) Они услышали в голове, потом написали, излили свою душу, эмоции, мысли в закорючки на нотном стане)) А дальше исполнители пусть сами интерпретируют, разбирают, делают исполнительские редакции, упрощения по фактуре и.т.д., ну или иногда совместно с композитором)) Да и не все композиторы-баянисты, великие исполнители - им чаще всего им хватает просто того, чтобы исполнить от начала до конца то, что они сами написали, без углублений в "исполнительские дебри")) Примеры приводить не буду, но они есть - сами ищите)) Ведь только исполнители так глубоко копают в конструктивные особенности инструмента, да и то, не все и не везде.
А если учесть тот факт, что методическая база у нас очень скудная и труднодоступная (даже с интернетом), а скудная потому, что инструмент очень молодой (чуть более века с момента изобретения, и меньше века профессиональной жизни) и по сей день ведутся разного толка поиски исполнительских решений (большинство педагогов, даже именитых, находят свои ответы на исполнительские вопросы и на этом ""успокаиваются"), складывается совсем уж печальная картина (а если учесть тенденцию развития только технического мастерства, которой грешит не только баянно-аккордеонная школа)), как-то маловато будет пары поколений профессуры - надо еще как минимум столько же (один Имханицкий чего стоит - мусолить вопросы об исполнительской артикуляции более 15 лет, и делать разные выводы при написании своих книжек, сначала подстраиваясь под литературу Ф.Липса, позже под В.Семенова, но это уже отдельная тема для дискуссии, в которой не хочется участвовать)) Да и евреев маловато, профессионально играющих на нашем инструменте, их вообще нет (поправьте если ошибаюсь)) Ну да ладно, пошутили и хватит))
Извиняюсь за витиеватое отступление))

5. Собственно говоря Вы сами ответили на свой вопрос, почитав Липса сможете еще добавить некоторые приемы.
Теоретически я Вам описал способ как можно играть две ноты с разными динамическими оттенками в ответе на первый вопрос. Но это теория, а в практике все немного сложнее, и очень индивидуально (пальцы у всех разные), и работает все в гораздо большем комплексе навыков. И без систематической практики и постоянных поисков своих возможностей на инструменте мало что получится. А если нет педагога разбирающегося в этих вопросах, то все еще сложней. Без сторонних тренированных ушей самостоятельно овладеть такими навыками сложно, но можно. Главное понимать, чего же Вы хотите в итоге достигнуть.

К большому сожалению, на такой сложный вопрос очень трудно ответить, тем более по переписке на форуме. Ведь у каждого из нас свой опыт, иногда заработанный "в поте и крови", который трудно описать в литературной и легкодоступной форме)) 

В дополнение, в основном играют по редакции Б.Муджеллини по одной простой причине: у Баха нет динамических нюансов и штрихов в клавире (в эти времена композиторы таким вообще не занимались, исполнителю давалась некая свобода в трактовке произведений или просто существовал свод правил исполнения музыки), а у Б.Муджеллини все очень подробно расписано. Может для баяна и нужна отдельная редакция, но боюсь она будет просто раскритикована по полной программе и по любой мелочи если будет сделана не именитым музыкантом, как подрыв классических устоев и канонов. Как-то так)) Да и что можно добавить или изменить в редакции Б.Муджеллини?

Спасибо за внимание))


----------



## qwark (30 Июл 2015)

Сложный вопрос.Пожалуй, точнее всего на него смогут ответить лидеры баянного исполнительства.
Например,Иосиф Пуриц,Айдар Салахов или Виталий Кондратенко из Краснодара,выигрывший в этом году Кубок Мира.


----------



## ze_go (30 Июл 2015)

mikhailt (30.07.2015, 03:08) писал:


> Действительно, а какие редакции Баха используют современные баянисты?


 только уртекст!


----------



## ze_go (30 Июл 2015)

mikhailt (30.07.2015, 00:34) писал:


> Может кто-нибудь поделиться ссылкой на хорошее исполнение фортепианной полифонии на баяне?


 тутоньки


----------



## mikhailt (30 Июл 2015)

Кое-что уже посмотрел по указанным в ваших ответах ключевым словам, именам.

Интернет, в числе прочего, вывел меня на вот эту ссылку, связанную с темой дискуссии ^Баян с отдельными мехами для левой и правой клавиатур. 

Большое спасибо всем за ответы!


----------



## Rinat_Djan (30 Июл 2015)

*mikhailt*
Баян с дифференцированным мехом Игоря Александровича Жильцова, если быть точнее.  Слышал и видел сие чудо, на презентации инструментов Акко в Новосибирске в далеком 2006 году. В теории - действительно очень здоровская идея, два раздельных меха позволяющих контролировать динамику в обеих клавиатурах, чего уж таить - вести мелодию в правой, а в левой тремоло, а раздельное вибрато. Об этом, думаю, многие мечтают)) Но на практике, что-то виртуозное и техническое на нем просто невозможно сыграть, посмотрите видео - конструктивные особенности правой клавиатуры просто не позволят Вам, потеряете всю подвижность и свободу ( в youtube есть видео с той конференции, которое Вы и привели в пример). Инструмент в основном предназначен для кантилен, да и то не всех ( если брать технически сложные произведения, к примеру "Романс" Анжелиса, да даже "Песня" Холминова будет крайне неудобна в исполнении). И все из-за сковывающего ремня в правой клавиатуре. Если клавиатуре Кравцова можно найти оправдание, то инструмент Жильцова изначально использует не тот инструмент для дифференцированного меха. Для этой идеи больше подходит бандонеон, а не баян. Да и не получил инструмент должной поддержки и развития. Больше как диковинка, не более того.


----------



## vev (30 Июл 2015)

Rinat_Djan (30.07.2015, 17:52) писал:


> Но на практике, что-то виртуозное и техническое на нем просто невозможно сыграть, посмотрите видео - конструктивные особенности правой клавиатуры просто не позволят Вам, потеряете всю подвижность и свободу ( в youtube есть видео с той конференции, которое Вы и привели в пример). Инструмент в основном предназначен для кантилен, да и то не всех


Вот-вот! Сразу видно из видео, что правая рука закована ремнем и ее мобильность сильно ограничена. О какой свободе  тогда может идти речь? Да и увеличение количества рядов в правой руке до пяти не приведет к желаемому результату: если играть всеми пятью пальцами, то исчезает опора в правой руке и ведение меха становится практически невозможным.
 
Идея может и неплоха, но для реального исполнительства явно не подходит, ровно как и клавиатура Кравцова


----------



## Rinat_Djan (30 Июл 2015)

*vev
*Собственно говоря, об этом я и написал)) Но повторюсь, клавиатуре Кравцова можно найти и объяснение, и оправдание. Эта тема уже обсуждалась на форуме.

*qwark
*Несмотря на достижения исполнителей, которых Вы перечислили, лидерами их трудно назвать. Кубок Мира сейчас поставлен на поток, что ни умаляет его доступности и сложности. Лидер баянизма сейчас - Ю.Шишкин, такого уровня он единственный и неповторимый)) А победить в Кубке Мира - маловато что бы считаться лидером. Естественно, что у них есть чему поучиться, и никто не оспаривает этого факта. Но, большинство таких "лидеров" исчезает после окончания ВУЗов. Нет, даже не так. У большинства падает уровень исполнительства после окончания ВУЗа, что как бы намекает)) Уточню, что бы не было недопониманий, большинство - не все, есть те которые действительно остаются "в теме". Но это скорее исключение из правил. И да, эта тема тоже поднималась небезызвестным участником форума))
К сожалению, серьезной методической литературы или основательных трудов по проблемам исполнительского искусства уже давно никто не выпускал, а если кто-то и писал, то такие события несут местный уровень, и опять же труднодоступны для ознакомления. Больше слушайте действительно великих музыкантов, не только баянистов. Есть еще такие вещи как мастер-классы (особенно ценны те, которые проводит именитая профессура), из которых можно вычленить информацию, обычно не доступной простым смертным))


----------



## vev (30 Июл 2015)

Rinat_Djan (30.07.2015, 18:38) писал:


> Лидер баянизма сейчас - Ю.Шишкин, такого уровня он единственный и неповторимый))


Ну я бы все-таки не списывал Склярова... Уж в полифониях классиков ему равных сложно найти...


----------



## Rinat_Djan (30 Июл 2015)

Спорить не буду. Просто выскажу свои мысли)):
Скляров для меня, все же более истинно народный исполнитель, чем кто-либо другой. Но. У него свой неповторимый виртуозный стиль игры и т.д. и т.п., в котором присутсвует еле-еле уловимый дух русской народности (это и делает его истинным народным исполнителем, и за подобным стилем не надо гнаться - уже есть Скляров) во всей музыке, которую он исполняет (но это лично мои наблюдения, с которыми не все согласятся, да и не надо этого делать)) Мы все слышим музыку по разному, в силу своих знаний и убеждений. Да и уровень репертуара Склярова не сопоставим с уровнем репетуара Шишкина. Можно много спорить и доказывать что-то с пеной у рта)), но согласитесь: Склярова трудно поставить рядом с Шишкиным хоя бы потому, что у Шишкина мы видим постоянный поиск нового интересного репертуара (не всегда актуального, а иногда и спорного, но ведь процесс-то идет)), чего нельзя сказать о Склярове. Это не значит, что Скляров недостоин внимания, как раз наоборот. Но в исполнении классической музыки, в том числе и полифонии, я бы не стал равняться на Склярова. Именно из-за элемента неуловимой народности)) И Склярова делает Скляровым его природная интуитивность в музыке, которой сквозит вся его исполнительская деятельность. И эта музыкальная интуиция есть далеко не у каждого исполнителя. Кто-то может и не согласится со мной, но пора бы уже нам приносить долю рационального скептицизма в мир баяна и аккордеона. Давайте не будем молиться на каждого мэтра баянного исполнительства. А смотреть что же действительно каждый музыкант, из нашей сферы, принес действительно нового и актуального. Это касается и репертуара, и педагогической деятельности, и методической части, и популяризации инструмента, а не только участия на международных конкурсах и нескольких концертов раз в пару лет. И по этим параметрам, я считаю что Шишкин пока единственый лидер баянизма в России. Впереди только Семенов и Липс, с конвеером лауреатов на борту. А про другие областные центры уже отдельный разговор. Не думаю, что мне кто-то расскажет подробно об исполнительских традициях, к примеру, Татарстана, Башкирии, Иркутской и других областей нашей необъятной страны.
Но все выше сказанное - эта тема отдельной дискуссии)) Которую даже не хочется начинать)) Просто мысли вслух, не более.


----------



## vev (30 Июл 2015)

*Rinat_Djan*, 

Хорошо. Давайте замнем, чтобы не вызывать скандал...

Музыку, действительно, все воспринимают по-разному. Скляровская трактовка классики мне просто ближе. Шишкин - безусловно великий исполнитель, ищущий и продвигающий баянное исполнительство вперед. Но лично мне чего-то не хватает...

Ну а уж ставить в один ряд с ними Липса, я бы не хотел. Липс - отдельная тема. И я не уверен, что он впереди... ИМХО


----------



## Rinat_Djan (30 Июл 2015)

А я скандал и не собираюсь устраивать)) Если есть возможность, почему бы и не подискутировать)) Надеюсь, что свои мысли я довожу максимально вежливо и подробно))
Я писал не конкретно про исполнительство Ф.Липса (здесь трудно не согласиться с тем, что в наше время его игра вызывает больше вопросов, чем ответов)), но для своего времени он был очень даже хорош), а про конвейер лауреатов (и среди них много исполнителей, которые остались "в теме" после окончания ВУЗа), с которым стоит считаться, и как ни крути заслуги Липса не стоит недооценивать. Все таки он много вложил своих сил в развитие баяна. Количество привлеченных композиторов, с его помощью, к нашему инструменту просто зашкаливает. Конечно музыка написанная этими композиторами вызывает вопросы, такие как: "А зачем? А для чего? А для кого?" (но это просто вопросы, и у каждого из нас свои ответы на них). Но не надо отрицать того факта, что именно Липс, наравне с Семеновым, стоит у истоков развития баяна как академического, камерного и современного инструмента, а так же академической школы игры на баяне. Семенов же развивает другие аспекты -  и Шишкин в какой-то степени вершина педагогической мысли Семенова, помимо его композиторской деятельности.
А про тот факт, что у Шишкина чего-то не хватает. Точнее наоборот. У Шишкина все на месте и даже более)) Но, у него есть свой алгоритм работы над произведениями. И этот алгоритм неизбежно приводит к само повтору. к некоторой еле уловимой одинаковости интерпретаций, опять же, не каждый услышит и поймет. И меня могут с потрохами съесть за такую критику)) Сам задавался таким вопросом. Но меня больше всего поражает глубина проработки композиторского материала, идеи, замысла. Вот такой проработки мне не хватает у Склярова. У него, все же более интуитивный подход к исполнительству. С чем Вы можете и не согласиться))


----------



## vev (1 Авг 2015)

Rinat_Djan (30.07.2015, 21:44) писал:


> А про тот факт, что у Шишкина чего-то не хватает. Точнее наоборот. У Шишкина все на месте и даже более)) Но, у него есть свой алгоритм работы над произведениями. И этот алгоритм неизбежно приводит к само повтору. к некоторой еле уловимой одинаковости интерпретаций, опять же, не каждый услышит и поймет. И меня могут с потрохами съесть за такую критику)) Сам задавался таким вопросом. Но меня больше всего поражает глубина проработки композиторского материала, идеи, замысла. Вот такой проработки мне не хватает у Склярова. У него, все же более интуитивный подход к исполнительству. С чем Вы можете и не согласиться))


Да, очень похоже на мои ощущения: именно "самоповтор". Это нисколько не умаляет Шишкина. Он, безусловно, великий исполнитель, но одни предпочитают сладкое, а другим подавай свиной хрящик... Так и у нас: Вам больше по-душе проработка, а меня больше греет интуитивность. Остаюсь приверженцем Склярова


----------



## Евгений51 (1 Авг 2015)

Rinat_Djan писал:


> . Да и уровень репертуара Склярова не сопоставим с уровнем репетуара Шишкина.


Приведу пример. За полтора часа до концерта Скляров взял ноты Осенний сон обр Шендырева. И ,на концерте, мы услышали блестящее исполнение. Преподаватели Воронежской академии, чтобы ознакомить студента с произведением, приводили к Склярову и , он с листа играл в темпе и характере. Поэтому, могу утверждать, что он выбирает репертуар не по уровню , а играет то , что хочет.


----------



## Rinat_Djan (1 Авг 2015)

*Евгений51
*Спасибо за Ваш ответ))
Мне кажется Вы не совсем поняли, что же я пытался донести. Вы привели не самый удачный пример (Вы уверены в том, что Скляров не был ознакомлен с текстом этого произведения ранее? - "Осенний сон" Шендерева не настолько сложное и труднодоступное произведение, ИМХО), при всем моем уважении. "Осенний сон" как раз очень хорошо подходит к стилистике исполнения Склярова. Не смотря на неудачный пример, я понял что Вы хотели сказать. В любом случае, каждый состоявшийся исполнитель подбирает репертуар исходя из своих предпочтений и желаний. Здесь даже спорить бессмысленно)) Но именно уровень репертуара, ни в коем случае не уровень исполнительства, не сопоставим с уровнем репертуара Шишкина. Это все равно что сравнить репертуар Ф.Липса и В.Семенова - современный язык против академического (кстати, здесь он сопоставим по уровню, но не по исполнительству; может быть не самый удачный пример, как и у Вас, но думаю смысл понятен). Может Склярову действительно интересней играть то, что он играет, думаю каждому из нас расти и расти до такой технической виртуозности и легкости в исполнении)) Но. Шишкин в постоянном поиске нового, интересного и актуального, в отличие от Склярова, ИМХО, могу конечно ошибаться - поправьте. Чего-то принципиального нового в репертуаре Склярова я не слышу, в отличие от того же самого Шишкина. Именно этот факт я и поставил во главе несопоставимости репертуаров этих двух выдающихся музыкантов. Еще раз повторюсь: шло сравнение не уровня исполнительства, а уровня репертуара, а Вы мне привели в пример уровень исполнительства.
Пожалуйста, прочтите мои посты внимательней. В них я попытался, максимально доступным и понятным языком, высказать свои мысли, не претендуя на истинность моих слов.
Спасибо за внимание))


----------



## bayan-kras (16 Мар 2017)

Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги и ценители баянной музыки! Можно узнать мнения по поводу переложений ХТК Баха для баяна. Как все знают Бах написал ХТК для клавира(клавесин, клавикорд) пианисты создали для себя  фортепианные редакции ХТК, нужно ли баянистам иметь полную свою редакцию?  Или же проще играть по распространённой редакции Муджеллини и уртексту.Как мне известно есть  избранные переложения прелюдий и фуг в редакции Оберюхтина. Только избранные.


----------



## Slawa (18 Мар 2017)

ХТК Баха играют, чтоб изучить контрапункт (многоголосую полифонию). Не обязательно играть именно ХТК Баха, есть и другие произведения в этом же стиле (органные, например, или написанные специально для баяна или аккордеона). Но Бах есть Бах -- это гениальный композитор, его произведения увлекают, завораживают. Если взять произведение не Баха, а другого композитора, то может не хватить терпения и в определенный момент у студента появится мысль :"А нахрена мне учить эту дребедень?" А когда учите Баха, обычно эта мысль не возникает, потому что музыка Баха действительно гениальна и фантастически совершенна. Вот как то так. Но в общем играют Баха обычно студенты и академические музыканты. Мне вот недавно попали под руку ноты Баха и Букстехуде (органные в переложении для баяна) и что то на меня нашло -решил поиграть, так расчувствовался, играю, а сам чуть не плачу -- вспомнил юность, годы учебы в музучилище... На другой день всё прошло впрочем. Так сказать - минутная слабость. Да кстати - играл на Роланде звуком церковного органа - более аутентично получается. Когда переключил звук на обычный аккордеонный - уже не тот кайф.


----------



## nvk (19 Мар 2017)

Slawa (18.03.2017, 20:45) писал:


> попали под руку ноты Баха и Букстехуде (органные в переложении для баяна) и что то на меня нашло -решил поиграть, так расчувствовался, играю, а сам чуть не плачу -- вспомнил юность, годы учебы Slawa (18.03.2017, 20:45) писал: На другой день всё прошло     МАЛАДЭЦ!


----------



## glory (19 Мар 2017)

М-да... Бывает...
А в мои годы учёбы "Хорошо темперированный клавир" Иоганна Себастиана Баха не называли ХТК... Можно было получить замечание, и вообще считалось "моветон"...
И насчёт переложений.. Известно, что сам И.С.Бах в нотах не выставлял динамику и даже не выписывал мелизматику. Все общепринятые каноны исполнения того или иного произведения - это транскрипции или переложения. Т.е. есть поле для творчества. Послушайте Глена Гульда...


----------



## Andrey Z. (19 Мар 2017)

glory писал:


> М-да... Бывает...
> А в мои годы учёбы "Хорошо темперированный клавир" Иоганна Себастиана Баха не называли ХТК... Можно было получить замечание, и вообще считалось "моветон"...


Хороший тон - раз в неделю переслушивать тот же ХТК, а раз в месяц читать с листа пару фуг - восстанавливает мозг, проверено


----------



## Andrey Z. (19 Мар 2017)

arangi писал:


> Хороший тон - раз в неделю переслушивать тот же ХТК, а раз в месяц читать с листа пару фуг - восстанавливает мозг, проверено


Забыл добавить - на фортепианной клавиатуре. Баянная выборная чисто физиологически во многом ущербна. Для полёта души в частности. ИМХО


----------



## glory (20 Мар 2017)

Тоже бывает... Как в случае с танцором...


----------



## Andrey Z. (21 Мар 2017)

glory писал:


> Тоже бывает... Как в случае с танцором...


Уважаемый, вы просто не видели мои яйца


----------



## glory (21 Мар 2017)

Т.е. все настолько мелко, что не мешает?


----------



## vev (21 Мар 2017)

*arangi*,

Господа!...  Давайте от ударных все-таки вернемся к язычковым!...


----------



## glory (21 Мар 2017)

Sorry, если чего...


----------



## Slawa (22 Мар 2017)

Баха много не играйте!
Лучше мышцы упражняйте!
Чаще девушек гуляйте!
Рифму смело вы меняйте-
Скрытый смысл угадайте!
Суть поэмы такова:
Пишешь? Думай голова!


----------



## glory (22 Мар 2017)

Slawa (22.03.2017, 12:20) писал:


> Суть поэмы такова:Пишешь? Думай голова!
> 
> Последний раз редактировал Slawa


Похвально!  Судя по всему Вы развиты многосторонне... Удачи..


----------



## Gross (25 Мар 2017)

А не лучше ли играть такие фуги?


----------



## bayan-kras (28 Мар 2017)

Здравствуйте , ищу ноты Избранные переложения ХТХ Баха в переложении Оберюхтина. А также работу Оберюхтина "Проблемы исполнительства на баяне". У кого есть что отзовитесь) Заранее благодарю.


----------

